# DIY wood



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

So, I have found a piece of wood im going to put into my tank. its going to serve as a way for my Red Clawed Crab (RCC) to set out of the water. I am soaking it in normal tap water so all the chemicals in the wood can seep out. My question is how long does it need to stay soaking (also serves so ti will not float)? I change the water daily, and the water is a constand 100f (35C) (if your wondering I set it on my heater and the water stays warm). Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am no expert but my suggestion would be that if you have a pot big enough to boil the wood for about 3-4 hours. It will get rid of the tannins and should most likely kill any nasties that may be living in the wood. I did that with some of my wood and then wedged it into the gravel and within a day it stayed on the bottom.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

if its to big put it in the bath tub and dump some boiling water on it to kill fungus and other undesireables. weight it down and it should stay for ya.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keeping it under the water is not a problem. Just wondering how long I need to soak it to get the majority of the tannins out of it so it doesn't hurt the fishes


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of wood is it and where did you get it from? Boiling and soaking are good but exactly how long for and if it is safe depends on several factors.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, the type of wood I don't know. It was a peice of fire wood. it is about 1ft long and wedge shaped. thickest part is im guessing 3inches.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, well if it's fire wood it's likely not green wood, which is good. Was the fire wood cut straight from logs or is it off cuts from wood that was used for something else? Wood for building things is often treated with chemicals that you wouldn't want to put in your aquarium.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

If it is only the tannins leaking out that is not a problem for the fish, it just discolours the water and having carbon in your filter for a few days should remove it.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Crackbaby84 said:


> Well, the type of wood I don't know. It was a peice of fire wood. it is about 1ft long and wedge shaped. thickest part is im guessing 3inches.


Is this part of a log? I would boil it for at least 4 hours. As stated above the tannins will not hurt the fish, but you want to make sure you kill any little nasty parasites.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

it was/is a log. not treated at all. so looks like i just boil it now and put it in. Thanks for all the info!


----------

